

Verizon and big cable lash out at net neutrality rules – using morse code - dchuk
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/feb/26/verizon-big-cable-net-neutrality-morse-code?CMP=fb_us

======
strictnein
"Lash out"? They responded in Morse code. Sorry, but that's actually kind of
clever and amusing.

